# ID Card Printer



## Sen (Oct 8, 2011)

I have access to an ID card printer through a friend (but it only does a generic hologram, so forget fake IDs). BryanPaul mentioned an FBI badge and FRA badge.. Any other ideas?

He said he could get away with running a handful of designs through the printer, but apparently the cards are expensive and his employer keeps a close eye on them.

Here's the FBI badge I designed... any other ideas? (or changes to FBI badge? The bottom looks a little plain)
I'm considering doing a giveaway sometime next week, depending on how quickly he can get the cards printed.


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 8, 2011)

HA!! fuck yeah


----------



## JaimaJaima (Oct 8, 2011)

what the hell would you want an fbi badge for? call me naive, but fill me in!


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 8, 2011)

JaimaJaima said:


> what the hell would you want an fbi badge for? call me naive, but fill me in!


click on it


----------



## katiehabits (Oct 8, 2011)

hey can you print service dog id's?


----------



## Sen (Oct 8, 2011)

You can print any image that's 3.4" x 2.15" (or at least in that proportion).. So at 200 dpi quality, that's 680 x 430 or 1020 x 645 pixels if you're doing 300 dpi quality.

I don't know much about service dog stuff. If you have a design or template, that'd be great. I can try to clean it up if it's an internet image. Are these just like FYI ID's, or is there some official gov't ID? Like I said, the hologram part of the card is pretty generic, and would be spotted instantly if used as a fake ID. But something like an info tag would be no problem.


----------



## dharma bum (Oct 8, 2011)

DNR! you could fish anywhere


----------



## Sen (Oct 8, 2011)

Uploaded a simple service dog ID..is that what you're looking for?


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 8, 2011)

dood....that's a good service dog template......


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 8, 2011)

How about a CSI card? (Can't Stand Idiots)


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 8, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> dood....that's a good service dog template......


I concur


----------



## Hobacalypse (Oct 9, 2011)

A Press or Security Pass

Press would be cool.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 10, 2011)

Hobacalypse said:


> A Press or Security Pass
> 
> Press would be cool.


 
Hi, I'm a reporter with the Squat The Planet Times, and I wanted to ask you, when are you going to invade North Korea and Iran? I mean, fuck, just get it over already, Oogbama


----------



## Xenpire (Apr 1, 2016)

Edit: NVM. This was a really bad necro. I'm not used to seeing suggested threads on a forum pop up that over four years old. I'll be very careful about checking the dates on things in the future.


----------

